# Tricking plant idear will it work ???



## Kindbud (Apr 9, 2006)

I got a kinda stupid idear and was wondering if it would                            work??? Alright you know how when your grown a plant indoors 
you trick the plant and make them think that the days are getting 
shorter right or is that completly wrong?? so if you were growning 
outside could not you after they get big enough and put a bucket 
or some and make it dark so they think its dark Its just an idear!!!
I might try it think it would work ??? thanks for your advise


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Kindbud, good in theory, difficult to accomplish in fact.

The plant would be roughly 2 feet by 2 feet by 3 feet or 4 tall.

To effectively cover a plant of that size and uncover it again each day would be a chore you might not want to have each and every day. Can't miss one, or be late or early. That's a lot of work outside of a lab.

Good luck to you. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah I have been thinkin about it to 
all i would need is to find a bucket which 
would be kinda hard!! but im still thinking 
about it lett you know if i deside to do it


----------



## BkPhate (Apr 9, 2006)

garbage can, if you worried about an eyesore throw a camo tarp over it.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

If you willing to put the labor into it, try a frame off 1x1's covered with black plastic (7 mil or better). Gotta leave a gap at the bottom for ventilation. I've never tried it myself, but the idea sounds good.


----------



## mulletmadness66 (Apr 10, 2006)

I did some reading on the matter and I found that it may be possible to do it. Like they were saying, it is laborus because you would have to put it in early everday at the same time. A theory of mine is, if your plant is in a pot, bring it into a dark place a little early each day and bring it out when it's dark outside that way don't have to get up in the morning to bring it out. I read it may take 2 weeks to see any results. Good luck if you decide to try it.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Just want to throw this in. Lets say its a guerrilla grow (stealth grow). would it not be wierd to see a huge black tarp or a bucket over another 5 gallon bucket out in the middle of no where?? I mean I would want to check it out. Also being seen at that site every day for 2 months sooner or later might stumble into somebody you don't want to. LEO would leave that alone and wait for someone to come and check up on the grow.


----------

